# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Смена ID Flash памяти или взлом базы Access

## clown_msk

Доброе время суток! Подскажи пожалуйста: Есть база созданая в Microsoft Office Access, которая привязана к флэшке и если ее скопировать на другую – файл с данными не возможно запустить. Подскажи пожалуйста, как можно сменить ID Flash-памяти или привязку к флэшке убитьИ? Спасибо!

----------


## kalinov

Нужен MDB файл, а далее можно редактировать под себя. Здесь скорее всего даже не привязка, а разграничение прав нужно.

----------


## clown_msk

Спасибо за ответ! Если есть возможность, скажи пожалуйста в деталях как это сделать! Спасибо!

----------


## kalinov

Я знаю только теорию, на практике может выйти по иному. Я дам тебе несколько ссылок на форумы по access, там могут помочь:
http://access.boom.ru/
http://www.accessoft.ru/forum/index.php
http://hiprog.com/index.php?option=c...119&Itemid=159
http://msvb.narod.ru/doc_access.htm
http://www.password-crackers.ru/category_111/
Вот на этих собственно форумах можно найти много полезного и интересного по access. Удачи.

Да кстати MDB файл - я имел ввиду исходник этой БД.

----------


## clown_msk

Большое спасибо! Будем изчать и анализировать! :)

----------


## kalinov

Да не за что!!! Чем могу - помогу. Обращайся.

----------

